# Aqua Pets- THUMBS THE FRICK DOWN



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Called this place (Kennedy and Steeles) as I was told they had Sajica

"Yes we have Sajica"

"How much?"

"I can't discuss the price"

"Ready for sale?"

"Yes"

I get there- $17/each list price on 2cm fish (market is 8)

and they have ICH

I tell the guy Hey- these have ich what are you doing selling them

"Ya they have ich ya"

* Lame*


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

This lfs has gone downhill... 

BTW, I have a breeding pair in my 75gal community tank and the female is turning very dark on the bottom half...maybe I should separated them and breed them again.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

what's a Sajica ?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

It's a Central American cichlid.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> This lfs has gone downhill...
> 
> BTW, I have a breeding pair in my 75gal community tank and the female is turning very dark on the bottom half...maybe I should separated them and breed them again.


I'll take them off your hands 
As long as you aren't a moron LFS that knowingly sells sick fish


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ya, I have to agree....I stopped going to that store on my LFS hops a while ago.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Well any other LFS's in the area that stock dwarf puffers? I've only seen them at Aquapets before and have spoken with Ricky a few times. I'm not familar if their filtration is like IJ's all central or individual filtered tanks.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> Well any other LFS's in the area that stock dwarf puffers? I've only seen them at Aquapets before and have spoken with Ricky a few times. I'm not familar if their filtration is like IJ's all central or individual filtered tanks.


Looked central to me


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> I'll take them off your hands
> 
> If I did not love them then you can have it


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> AquariAM said:
> 
> 
> > I'll take them off your hands
> ...


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

*dwarf puffers*



AquariAM said:


> Looked central to me


Menagerie has them pretty much always, but call before you go to avoid disappointment.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

teemee said:


> Menagerie has them pretty much always, but call before you go to avoid disappointment.


Thanks. Been meaning on going down there to see Harolds shop and that other girl that works there..Jan or something.. can't rmeember. She posts here. Anyways, it's the distance and I'd prefer near the Markham area unless I'm going downtown to MEC for something then I'll try and swing by. Also the parking space, space is the other issue. Hard to find parking downtown without something like $2/30mins I think.    If I go downtown I find navigating by bike is faster then driving down there.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

$2/30mins? I'm pretty sure its more expensive than that. 
First time I went I threw whatever change I had in my pocket into the machine for 15 minutes. Thinking that was enough. But nope. Not at all.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

WiyRay said:


> $2/30mins? I'm pretty sure its more expensive than that.
> First time I went I threw whatever change I had in my pocket into the machine for 15 minutes. Thinking that was enough. But nope. Not at all.


I think more like $2.50/30 mins.


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

bought 10 neon tetras
all 10 died in 2 days
good thing i didnt put them in my main tank
put them in bucket


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

arinsi said:


> bought 10 neon tetras
> all 10 died in 2 days
> good thing i didnt put them in my main tank
> put them in bucket


What filter did you use in that bucket?


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> What filter did you use in that bucket?


A HOB (hang on bucket)


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

teemee said:


> Menagerie has them pretty much always, but call before you go to avoid disappointment.


Menagerie almost never has sajica.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> Menagerie almost never has sajica.


ever since our awesome breeder moved to the US


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

it was a bucket with an airstone they already started dying on the way home they all were floating sideways and upside down


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

*dwar puffers*



AquariAM said:


> Menagerie almost never has sajica.


the thread had gone off on a tangent. I was referring to dwarf puffers.
not sajica. i don't even know what sajica is!
they have dwarf puffers. i see them there all the time.
good luck with the sajica, though!


----------



## InSpirit (Mar 14, 2009)

AquariAM said:


> Menagerie almost never has sajica.


Why don't you just go back to Ricky and get them there. They are cured by now.


----------



## AnnaZ (Dec 1, 2009)

arinsi said:


> it was a bucket with an airstone they already started dying on the way home they all were floating sideways and upside down


There is no established beneficial bacteria though. what you should do next time is put a filter that has already cycled media especially for neons which are very sensitive


----------



## Marowana (Jul 28, 2009)

arinsi said:


> bought 10 neon tetras
> all 10 died in 2 days
> good thing i didnt put them in my main tank
> put them in bucket


there is a good chance that you killed them



arinsi said:


> it was a bucket with an airstone they already started dying on the way home they all were floating sideways and upside down


i havent bought from ricky for a while now, but if your fishes look that bad within 15-20 mins from purchase and still in bag, i'm sure he'll take them back.


----------



## InSpirit (Mar 14, 2009)

Been a while since I have visited Aquapets... so since I was in the area... I decided to drop into Ricky's today. I saw the european bred sajica and I have to say they are quite stunning. Took a look around the store and saw no evidence of disease. Not in any tanks. I asked him about the ick outbreak and he told me that they just came in the night before and did have ick develop over night. But he cured them and I noticed he raised the temperature with a heater. I was quite impressed with the large south american arowana he had with the nice colouring in its finage. Saw his new set up being built. Some nice plant tanks and a large african display still a work in progress. I have to say I'd give this store two thumbs up.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

InSpirit said:


> Why don't you just go back to Ricky and get them there. They are cured by now.


It's a matter of principal. I was told on the phone that afternoon they were ready for sale and to come see them. I get there they have ich. That is not ready for sale. I will never go there again. 

The two thumbs down was due to what is, in my opinion, incredibly poor business practice and I feel I was lied to.


----------



## InSpirit (Mar 14, 2009)

AquariAM said:


> It's a matter of principal. I was told on the phone that afternoon they were ready for sale and to come see them. I get there they have ich. That is not ready for sale. I will never go there again.
> 
> The two thumbs down was due to what is, in my opinion, incredibly poor business practice and I feel I was lied to.


Fair enough. I'll go grab a pair.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

InSpirit said:


> Fair enough. I'll go grab a pair.


Sadly they are too small to sex.


----------



## InSpirit (Mar 14, 2009)

AquariAM said:


> Sadly they are too small to sex.


The smallest and the largest.  But I'll wait and let them grow a bit more.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Very nice fish at ricky's place


----------



## InSpirit (Mar 14, 2009)

Did you see how many boxes of Waterhome tanks he had stacked up? He bought Hagen out of all the old stock. I guess the tiny trimless tanks are no longer being stocked by Hagen. But Ricky has them.


----------



## wiifish (Feb 10, 2010)

*Aqua pets*

I go here often and never had any problems. I always get a great deal every time. As for the fish, for the most part they are not as bad as some people are saying on the site. I am more into buying Discus, unfortunately he doesn't have stock on these so I go there mainly for equipment and he has VERY REASONABLE prices. I would definitely continue going here. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## parrot5 (Jan 6, 2007)

AquaNeko said:


> Well any other LFS's in the area that stock dwarf puffers? I've only seen them at Aquapets before and have spoken with Ricky a few times. I'm not familar if their filtration is like IJ's all central or individual filtered tanks.


Maybe this is too late, but a couple weeks ago I saw drawf puffers for sale at Lucky's


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

parrot5 said:


> Maybe this is too late, but a couple weeks ago I saw drawf puffers for sale at Lucky's


What was the sale pricing you saw there?


----------



## parrot5 (Jan 6, 2007)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> What was the sale pricing you saw there?


$3.99 or 2.99? It was on the outermost tank of an aisle, and there were maybe 10 in the tank. I'm sure they labeled it dwarf puffers, as I am looking to get one (eventually) myself.


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

*dwarf puffers are still at Lucky's*

I just went yesterday and they still have some at Lucky's. Not that many though. Maybe 5 or 6? Sorry I didnt pay attention to how much they cost.

Laura


----------

